# "FileChooser" auf einem Webserver



## Dawaerenefrage (22. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Java-Anwendung auf einem Webserver laufen lassen. Wie genau das aussehen wird weiß ich aber noch nicht.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ohne diese Details helfen. 
Ich hab bisher lokal auf dem Rechner nen FileChooser mit dem ich einen Ordner auswählen kann. Darin sollen dann Dateien reingeschrieben werden.
Wenn ich die Anwendung auf dem Webserver laufen lasse, möchte ich eben, dass der Ordner auf dem Webserver auswählbar ist.
Ist das möglich? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## HoaX (22. Nov 2009)

Definiere "auf einem Webserver laufen lassen".
Wenn du damit ein Servlet/Webseite meinst dann musst du dich da selbst drum kümmern (sofern dein Framework nichts fertiges anbietet).
Wenn du eine normale Swing-Anwendung meinst, dann schau erstmal ob du die da überhaupt starten kannst. Nächstes Problem wird sein dass du nicht ohne weiteres dem Benutzer eine GUI anzeigen lassen kannst.
Wir brauchen also schon mehr Infos als das bisherige ...


----------



## Dawaerenefrage (22. Nov 2009)

Okay, nur mal angenommen, es würde alles irgendwie funktionieren. 
Gibt es denn unter irgendwelchen Bedingungen überhaupt so eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## madboy (22. Nov 2009)

Dawaerenefrage hat gesagt.:


> Okay, nur mal angenommen, es würde alles irgendwie funktionieren.
> Gibt es denn unter irgendwelchen Bedingungen überhaupt so eine Möglichkeit?


Einfache Antwort: ja.
Genaue Antwort: hä? Wenn alles irgendwie funktioniert, dann existieren keine Möglichkeiten, unter denen etwas nicht funktioniert ;-)


----------



## tuxedo (23. Nov 2009)

@Dawaerenefrage

Vielleicht schilderst du erstmal was das für ein Server sein soll. Vielleicht erübrigt sich dann alles andere schon von allein.

- Alex


----------



## FArt (23. Nov 2009)

Annahme:
java upload - Google-Suche
FileUpload - Home


----------

